# Panasonic-CQ-TX5500W ( US Tuner ) upgraded tube!



## SQJustin (Dec 29, 2013)

Panasonic CQ TX5500W | eBay

woot.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

It is such a pleasant deck to listen to, no sharpness to it at all.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Love that deck, it would be on the top of my short list of decks I would really want to change my Denon out for.


----------



## nickalways4u (Dec 31, 2011)

From the day i installed this in my car i have fallen more and more in love with its sound,the warmth and ofcourse the looks


----------

